# Great House Villas at the Half Moon Club??? Need recent review.



## caribbean (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a unit at Great House Villas at the Half Moon Club, Jamaica on hold. There is only one old review. Anyone been there recently? I have read  Tripadvisor  reviews but am interested to know how the TS units compare and if they have been updated sine the 2002 review.

Thanks,


----------



## phyerfighter (Oct 25, 2009)

Patty did you accept the exchange into the Great House Villa?  Which unit did you stay in and have the units been updated?

Peter


----------



## caribbean (Oct 25, 2009)

Peter-

Yes I did keep the exchange. I did some research and found out that fellow Tugger and friend, Carolyn, had been there. She was able to give me the scoop and pictures of when she was there. Still a couple of weeks out on the trip. We are headed to Jamaica on 11/14 with the first week at Negril Beach Club and the second week at Half Moon, then 4 extra nights at Breezes Runaway Bay in order to make FF miles work. Will post reviews when I get back.


----------

